# βιομηχανοποίηση



## Ambrose (Jul 20, 2009)

Πρόκειται για ιδιότυπη χρήση της λέξης (τα κοινά λεξικά δεν την περιλαμβάνουν) που απαντά σε κείμενα κατασκευαστικών κλπ έργων. Παραδείγματα χρήσης:
_
Έργα Υποδομής
* *Βιομηχανοποίηση*-ανέγερση-ολίσθηση στη θέση εγκατάστασης της μεταλλικής οροφής του Ποδηλατοδρομίου του ΟΑΚΑ
* *Βιομηχανοποίηση *και ανέγερση των κεφαλών των πυλώνων στήριξης της Γέφυρας Ρίου – Αντιρρίου

http://www.mytilineos.gr/default.asp?siteID=1&pageid=13&langid=1

"Ειδικότερα, αφορά στη μελέτη, σχεδιασμό, *βιομηχανοποίηση *ηλεκτρονικού εξοπλισμού, ανάπτυξη και εγκατάσταση των σχετικών εφαρμογών λογισμικού, δοκιμές στα εργοστάσια, προμήθεια, μεταφορά και αποθήκευση στον τόπο του Έργου..."

http://dgmarket.kapatel.gr/tenders/np-notice.do~1165255

Συγκεκριμένα, βρίσκεται στην φάση οριστικής μελέτης και *βιομηχανοποίησης *του κύριου εξοπλισμού ενός σταθμού συνδυασμένου κύκλου ισχύος 435MWe σε ISO...
_
www.iene.gr/energyweek07/.../4thSsn_Mr_K_Michalakis.pdf

Προφανώς αναφέρεται στην κατασκευή σε εργοστάσιο του εξοπλισμού κλπ και μια πρώτη μεταφραστική λύση είναι το manufacture.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

Πρόκειται δηλαδή για μια παραγωγή από τη σημασία _βιομηχανοποιημένος = ready-made_, που με κάποιον τρόπο [ποιον;] διαφοροποιείται από την _προκατασκευή = premanufacture_; Διότι παρατηρώ ότι, όπως σημειώνεις κι εσύ, περιγράφονται κατασκευές που ολοκληρώνονται σε ένα σημείο και κατόπιν μεταφέρονται και προσαρμόζονται στην οριστική τους θέση στο έργο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2009)

Πάντως στο σάιτ του Μυτιληναίου, στην αγγλική βερσιόν, το έχουν μεταφράσει manufacturing:

*Infrastructure projects*
• Manufacturing – erection – sliding into position of the steel roof structure of the velodrome at the Olympic Athletic Center of Athens.
• Manufacturing and erection of the pylon heads of the Rio –Antirrio Bridge. ​


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2009)

Σε τι διαφέρει από την κατασκευή;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 20, 2009)

Ότι πρόκειται για βιομηχανική/εργοστασιακή κατασκευή.


----------

